# مساعدة في مشروع مؤقت تنازلي باستخدام الميكروكنترولر



## مهندس ميكاترونكـس (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب ميكاترونكس في الاردن احتاج الى مساعدتكم في مشروع بسيط وهو 
countdown timer using pic 18f452
اتمنى من اخواني المهندسين مساعدتي لضيق الوقت المخصص للمشروع 
مع احترامي الكامل لكل من سيساهم في مساعدتي


----------

